# New joint experiment



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not totally satisfied with the result (error on my part), but I tried something new today. I am going to start using this doweled miter now that I have the bugs worked out.

I was going to make a rounded lidded box, but since I was not perfectly happy with the results I quit here and will try again when I have time. I started with 4/4 stock to give me some meat to shape and made a small box with mitered corners. I made a jig to hold the 4 side pieces on the drill press with the table on a 45 (you have to drill the dowel holes from the inside face, at least that is the only way I could figure to do it.)

That is where I goofed this one up...just because the numbers on the base say 45, don't be in a hurry and not check:wallbash:. It will open your miters.

Glue up as normal while driving the dowels in. I had planned from the beginning to sand the corners down and expose the dowels. I like the looks of a splined joint, but was going for a more rounded form and thought the dowels would fit better.

I will keep experimenting and make something pretty some day. This is good enough to keep loose screws or something in around the shop :huh:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey that's kewl!


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

It may not be the effect you were going for, but I would call that a happy accident then. It is a nice looking box. Someone would probably like to have it. I really like the effect you got from the dowles by the way.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I dig it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

That is pretty cool looking. I might have to try that out on a small box sometime


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Darn it............. Now I'll have to try it too................ off to the lathe to make some Wenge dowels..............


----------



## woodboxs (Aug 17, 2007)

Daren good looking box i like it . I might try that my self . Maybe i could make a jewlery box with that in it i am going to exsperiment my self.


----------

